
Top Secrets of Pascal’s Triangle - jonbrennecke
https://medium.com/i-math/top-10-secrets-of-pascals-triangle-6012ba9c5e23
======
schoen
If you liked this, you may also like OEIS
([https://oeis.org/](https://oeis.org/)) and _Fibonacci Quarterly_
([http://www.fq.math.ca/](http://www.fq.math.ca/)).

